# How soon are we having babies????



## kimbell (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, I bought these 2 girls bred and the people has no idea of when they were bred so I am asking for any input you all can give me. Here's some pictures form this morning, they are not great but I was trying to get them before I had to leave. Any idea will be greatly appreciated. Kim


----------

